# Race Face Turbine & Next 2fach 120/80 BCD: Kettenlinie und Kettenblattschrauben



## holgersen (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

eine Frage zur *Kettenlinie*, bei der folgende Komponenten verbaut sind:

• Race Face Turbine 2fach inkl. Innenlager: voreingestellte Kettenlinie 49.5 mm
• Shimano XT Umwerfer 2fach: Kettenlinie 48.8 mm
• 10fach Kassette & Kette

Da man bei der Turbine die Kettenlinie mittels 1mm Spacer einstellen kann (48.5 - *49.5* - 50.5), frage ich mich, ob es Sinn macht, die Kettenlinie von 49.5 mm auf 48.5 mm zu verändern. Somit wäre es nur noch 0.3 mm Differenz zur geforderten "Ideallinie" des Shimano Umwerfers?

Eine zweite Frage zum *Kettenblattwechsel*:

Wo finde ich verbindliche Informationen darüber, mit welchem Anzugsdrehmoment ich die Kettenblattschrauben der 120/80 mm Kettenblätter anziehen darf? Die allgemeinen Angaben von 8 - 11 Nm für Aluschrauben sind mir für die teure Next SL zu ungenau.

Danke!


----------

